# Late Post: Good Opening Day for Me and Dad



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Me and my dad went out to Indian Creek in Fayetteville for opening weekend and ended up having a pretty good day. The weather was absolutely beautiful! Our roosters came within about 20 seconds of each other. It was pretty exciting. We were walking through a field when I about near stepped on a bird making it freak out and fly straight out in front of me. I hit him on my first shot. As I turned around to see my Dad's reaction I saw him walking towards me when he just about stepped on another one. It took off into the air. My Dad shot once and missed. Since I was within range I took aim but before I even got my finger on the trigger my Dad took another shot and the bird went down. It was awesome! We walked around for about 2 more hours after that without seeing another bird but we didn't even care. That 20 seconds of excitement made the day. This was the first time we've both walked away with a ring neck on the same day. Best hunting experience yet!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

That's a great story - and with the pics to prove it! Enjoy every moment with your Dad. I sure miss mine.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Great hunt!


----------



## coydog1254 (Dec 5, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the Pics.


----------

